# odd CPU



## Geo (Aug 29, 2012)

i havent seen this one before. im sure its something you all may be familiar with, but ive never seen one before.


----------



## trashmaster (Aug 29, 2012)

No I have never seen one like that and I have never seen one that the fan is powered from the cpu... :roll:


----------



## tek4g63 (Aug 30, 2012)

That is pretty cool. Not only is the fan sharing the CPU power strange, but the merging of ceramic and fiber seems odd. That's a keeper in my opinion. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geo (Aug 30, 2012)

ok, after doing a little searching, i found the processor was made in production for two years. its pretty standard as CPU's go.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinChip

the green board and fan is an upgrade. :shock: :roll: a CPU upgrade. http://www.cpushack.com/UpgradeProcessors.html#evergreen .

its really cool as i have never seen a CPU upgrade and didnt know you could do such a thing. i think ill keep it just because its an oddity.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 30, 2012)

I used to be a WAN admin, my department built computers for 167 remote locations and used these chips, in a socket 7 motherboard if I remember it right, it was a replacement for the Pentiums of the time. The software we were using was only pushing and pulling information and served no other function so we really didn't need hardcore floating point calculations. These chips were an alternative for people who were not really playing around with programs such as excel, or heavy math computations. They were inexpensive compared to like the Pentiums and K5/6 that were being used around that time.

Although they might seem like they are common, they really didn't gain that big a market share. If yours is in good condition I would hang onto at least one. Eventually they will be very difficult to find. I think their market share was far less than any of the other chip makers during it's time, including the NEC Risc processors that were not really a big hit with PCs.

VERY cool find...

Scott


----------



## kurt (Aug 30, 2012)

OK - here is another odd CPU I just picked up - no pins on bottom - glass top (so you can see the IC chip & wires on the inside) & a high plated metal cap

Kurt


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a pin-less ceramic CPU, do you have the manufacturer on it?

There were/are several manufacturers who used pin-less CPUs. Sun Microsystems was one of them.

Scott


----------



## Geo (Aug 30, 2012)

actually, i think its the projector from the newer (older) big screen tv's.if it were installed and projecting, the small screen inside the casing would look like a tiny tv screen.ive processed a few of them. they do look really cool and appear to have a fair amount of PM's per unit.


----------



## Geo (Aug 30, 2012)

theres a couple on Ebay just like the one i have, one with the upgrade and one without. $29 and $20, respectively. also, i found a whole mother board with the CPU for $200 OBO. i have the motherboard and peripherals and memory. i think ill pull the motherboard and re-install the CPU and peripherals and hang on to it and see if the one on Ebay sells.http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTI-M549-Socket-7-Motherboard-IDT-WinChip-C6-PSME200GA-200-MHz-CPU-Tested-/200756516391?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1685942649183847052%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26#ht_3947wt_1397


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 30, 2012)

The Winchip is not really that uncommon.

The other chip is what I call a DLP ic.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 30, 2012)

While we at it, i have this chip/cpu which i can't find any info on.
Originally it came with a glass window cover (which i removed here) over the silicon chip:


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 30, 2012)

Sam,

It's just another version of the DLP. They come in several sizes and shapes. I group them into two categories, small and large.

Steve


----------



## CBentre (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is one that I posted a while back and got no reply on.


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

OT, 
http://www.cpu-collection.de/?tn=0&l0=co&l1=Intel&l2=i486+SX

I also picked up a couple dozen+ of the same DLP's in Kurt's pic. Trying to figure a way to process them, or just sell them.

Phil


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are some cpus I feel are oddballs:







Not sure how rare or collectable they are, but from my point of view they are more rare than many other types.

Steve


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 4, 2012)

Steve, I have one of the ST 486DX2-80 & a Cyrix Dx33 and held them for the same reason. I have a little collection of the rare ones, (...rare to me, that is). :mrgreen: 
I've also come across these 3 plus a pair of silver/tin Ram with the "Test Equipment" sticker. Anyone knows the purpose of the sticker?
Thanks!
Phil


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 4, 2012)

Phil,

I have many of the cpus in the top center of your photo. I have one or two each of the ones on the left and the right.

As for the ram in your photo, i don't know what the sticker is, but I have close to a hundred pounds of similar varieties and older.

When sorting ceramic cpus, I tend to toss the oddballs to the side for safe keeping, at least until I get an idea of their rarity. Just today I accidentally crushed a 486 class cpu that had a plain (unplated) kovar lid on the bottom. A few weeks back I crushed one that appeared to have a gold plated lid and low and behold it had a ceramic lid under the gold lid. I had never seen a 486 with a double lid until then. Too bad I crushed it before I noticed the double lid.

Steve


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 4, 2012)

I just sold 13 pounds of the silver/tin, (a fare share of the little old ones), to a fellow member; the old gold fingered ones I'm keeping, for now.
Yes, when I get ceramic cpu's I do the same; if I spot any I don't have, I also set them aside. 

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Auggie (Sep 4, 2012)

The CPUs with the glass window on top are out of the now obsolete DLP ("Digital Light Projection") televisions that came out in the very early 2000s. They are digital high definition rear projection televisions. The glass window is where the image originates.


----------



## schomisch (Sep 9, 2012)

Phil, I have a mix of about 10-15lbs of the memory you posted. Is it worth anything more then the normal mixed memory scrap?

~Chris!~


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 11, 2012)

I believe the DLP stands for Digital Light Processing. I have an old 52 inch Toshiba DLP TV which I am going to take apart he DLP chip is most likely theonly part I'll save. Also have a fairly new lamp for itnwhich I may try to sell. They retrail for up to $200 and mine has low hours on it.


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 11, 2012)

> Phil, I have a mix of about 10-15lbs of the memory you posted. Is it worth anything more then the normal mixed memory scrap?
> ~Chris!~


Chris, I really don't know. I think they might have a bit more gold than the newer ones; and they might sell at e-bay for a bit more than scrap price, but keep in mind e-bay's fees.
I've been saving mine, for now. 
Phil


----------

